# Spring Maintenance



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

It's the first weekend in May already and the lawn is starting to resemble shag carpet, so it's time to get the mower serviced. Fresh oil & filter. Gearbox on the deck is topped up. Now about to top up the tires, sharpen the blades and give her some grease. Just waiting for this spring shower to pass... These Deines mowers sure make it easy to take care of them.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Been a while since I saw one of the Deines !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

First one I've seen...interesting.


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

They certainly aren't as common as I think they should be. The front mount tilt deck makes deck maintenance & blade sharpening a breeze. With all the trees and bushes we have in the yard, the zero turn and 60" deck both help to shave hours off my weekly mow as well.


----------

